# Switching puppy food



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

We're bringing home our new spoo puppy in about two weeks (so excited!). He's being fed Royal Canin at his breeder's, but I'd like to switch him to either Orijen or Acana. How long should I wait after bringing him home before starting the switch? I don't want to try to switch too early when he's still adjusting to the change in homes and people. Thanks!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I would switch him right away by doing a gradual switch. Perhaps use the orijen as a treat for the first couple of days as he settles, and then do the standard gradual swap. 

We did this from the exact same feed to orijen when we got our cairn terrier, and he was just fine (and boy did he ever love the orijen, got to the point where he was just eating around the RC near the end of the switching process).


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, MaryLynn! That sounds like a good approach, and it's nice to hear that it's worked for others!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Not to burst anyone's bubble, however for some pups (like mine) Orijen was too rich and Karat got the runs. Just be prepared. I tried Orijen large breed puppy also when I first got my pup and the diahrrea was just awful. Switched to Acana and she stabilized. I now have switched her to raw (she's 8 months) and she seems much happier, eats with enthusiasm, and I am already seeing positive changes. I would just say tred carefully with the Orijen. It is very good food, but very rich.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Marcoislandmom said:


> Not to burst anyone's bubble, however for some pups (like mine) Orijen was too rich and Karat got the runs. Just be prepared. I tried Orijen large breed puppy also when I first got my pup and the diahrrea was just awful. Switched to Acana and she stabilized. I now have switched her to raw (she's 8 months) and she seems much happier, eats with enthusiasm, and I am already seeing positive changes. I would just say tred carefully with the Orijen. It is very good food, but very rich.



Eh, no one is in a bubble. It's a good food. My entire family feeds it (that's 8 dogs) and no one has the runs. I do hear a lot of people complain about their dogs having the runs, but some things in life that are good are worth trying and diving into and then you deal with the witchhunt after the warts appear 

I think a lot of the runs issues people get with Orijen is due to overfeeding, so that's worth noting, you want to feed the correct amount which can be hard to determine with puppies who's appetites can be very big.


----------

